# Who owns TPF?



## Heitz (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm curious.  Who owns this site?
Who chooses the Admins and Mods?

Just wondering.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 20, 2012)

Me, I own it all.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 20, 2012)

TPF is a division of Walmart....didn't u know?


----------



## Heitz (Aug 20, 2012)

It might be a conglomeration of mexican warlords.  That or the mafia.  Probably the mafia.


----------



## revenater (Aug 20, 2012)

Im with Charlie, Wal-mart owns it. They have a piece of everything these days.


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Me, I own it all.


<SLAP>
I OWN IT ALL!!!


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 20, 2012)

It was made in China.


----------



## texkam (Aug 21, 2012)

"It's run by a big eastern syndicate, you know."


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

revenater said:


> Im with Charlie, Wal-mart owns it. They have a piece of everything these days.




It's a walmart-esque company. They own 120 forums with the biggest section of their forums being powersports. And their offices are near Austin, TX....

Per the privacy statement:

_"Privacy Policy

The Forum Foundry Network is comprised of a vast collection of forum and blog communities. We have a particular strength in the Technology sector with both our Android and iPhone/iPad focused communities. We also have the internet&#8217;s largest powersports network which features a large collection of SXS/UTV, ATV and Motorcycle communities.
Our network sees over 6 million unique visitors per month and over 30 million pageviews per month."_


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 21, 2012)

If you go to any member, the url has the member number within in it.http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/125221.html I am the 125221st member, so I replaced the number with &#8216;1&#8217; and I think this is the owner:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/1.html


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> If you go to any member, the url has the member number within in it.http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/125221.html I am the 125221st member, so I replaced the number with &#8216;1&#8217; and I think this is the owner:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/1.html




Thatss just an admin account set up by the company I mentioned above.

More importantly.... because of your little diddy about member numbers, I'm now going through 1 by 1 to see who joined when. Thanks Josh. I appreciate that. There could have been a thousand things that I could have gotten done today, but noooooo... now I have to go through member numbers!


----------



## Helen B (Aug 21, 2012)

It wasn't started by Forums-R-Us but by someone who was actually interested in photography more than cash. Forums-R-Us bought it. I don't think they care much about quality or content (unless nanny disapproves of it), as long as the cash rolls in.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

Helen B said:
			
		

> It wasn't started by Forums-R-Us but by someone who was actually interested in photography more than cash. Forums-R-Us bought it. I don't think they care much about quality or content (unless nanny disapproves of it), as long as the cash rolls in.



Interesting...Helen, what makes you say that?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Per the privacy statement:
> 
> _"Privacy Policy
> 
> ...



Gives one a moment to think about who is laughing all the way to the bank, every time you pay your $25 subscription fee to "support" the forum, doesn't it?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> ........I'm now going through 1 by 1 to see who joined when. Thanks Josh.........



Waaaay too much work.  Just sort the membership list by Join Date.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 21, 2012)

I find it amazing that basically all the early members haven&#8217;t even posted!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I find it amazing that basically all the early members haven&#8217;t even posted!


That's because they are ancient and forgot where they put their computers!  
Wait . . . I'm ancient.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > Per the privacy statement:
> ...



I just cried a little...ignorance is indeed bliss.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherCoy said:
> ...




Man, that's the rub isn't it?  Here they have you thinking you're going to support some home-grown site with a low budget but they're actually an evil multinational corporation.  Well, not really, but you get the idea.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, here you go.  Here is the owner's (Forum Foundry, Inc.) portfolio.  Yea, its mostly a bunch of ATV, bike racing, sport fishing, and hunting stuff.  TPF seems like kind of an anomaly.
Portfolio


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

However, TPF seems to have the most members (or close to so -- I didn't check them all). By this metric we have:
TPF: 129k members, 279k threads
Defensive carry.com: 61k members 132k threads
etc., etc.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Heitz said:


> However, TPF seems to have the most members (or close to so -- I didn't check them all). By this metric we have:
> TPF: 129k members, 279k threads
> Defensive carry.com: 61k members 132k threads
> etc., etc.
> [h=2][/h]



Forum Foundry owns DroidForums.net, with 278,000+ members and 200,000+ threads and over 2,000,000 posts. This is their largest.


----------



## usayit (Aug 21, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Helen (and I) saw the forum change hands from a private individual (who was driven by his interest in photography) to the Forums-R-Us conglomerate.    

Dark times they were


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

usayit said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > Helen B said:
> ...



When did that take place?  But hey, I guess you can't blame them.  The forum doesn't seem to be suffering and that individual probably made quite a few bucks.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > However, TPF seems to have the most members (or close to so -- I didn't check them all). By this metric we have:
> ...



Ah. good catch.  I got bored clicking on them all.  I get bored with things very qu.........


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Heitz said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > Heitz said:
> ...





haha, I actually help, well used too help, moderate some of the Android sites for Forum Foundry. Have since stepped away from the Android scene (just no time anymore to dedicate to it). So I'm not as active as much as I used to be.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> revenater said:
> 
> 
> > Im with Charlie, Wal-mart owns it. They have a piece of everything these days.
> ...


THATS why the phone app kept sending me into a motocross forum!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I find it amazing that basically all the early members haven&#8217;t even posted!


What did you think, your membership automatically expires upon death or something like that?

I like the newb's with 4 billion posts. How does that happen?


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > revenater said:
> ...



And so, we've solved the mystery. 

Hannibal: "I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it's a weeee bit controversial that not a single admin or moderator has said a single word on this very simple question.

If we're encouraged to fork out $25/year for the supporting membership badge (despite what it looks like, I hadn't, nor would I, mind you), we should know where that money is going, right?

I think it's kind of funny that whenever some kid asks for donations to buy a camera people puke all over him, while this very own site with a whole slew of commercial sponsors meagerly asks for $25 donations for who-knows-what.

But hey, we got the soft-core-porn subforum as a perk!


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

*rolls eyes somewhat* Hey mods are unpaid - I'm not babysitting you lot all day and night long 

As for the ownership the site was started by Chase many years ago - he has since sold the site to a group who, as said, manage and operate a wide range of forums over the internet. Also to be fair those "dark days" of change (just about a half or year since I joined) I'd remind some that Chase wasn't around much if at all during those times and had since moved onto RL things (part of the reason he sold the site was simply that he had not had the time to partake in the site nor be involved with it as much).

As for questions on content or accuracy of content on the site - eh - far as I can see that has never been a fact for the mods or admin at all - admin provide the forums and mods keep it running - its up to the users to provide the content and community for the site - same as on any forum. Of course mods do take steps to try and promote activity on the site - running competitions, the Mentor scheme - etc.... But in the end if users want things to appear users have got to be part and parcel of putting them up


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think it's a weeee bit controversial that not a single admin or moderator has said a single word on this very simple question.
> 
> If we're encouraged to fork out $25/year for the supporting membership badge (despite what it looks like, I hadn't, nor would I, mind you), we should know where that money is going, right?
> 
> ...



And how is this legendary NSFW section?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> I find it amazing that basically all the early members haven&rsquo;t even posted!



Many time it's an administrative account. They just need access to do that voodoo they do so well.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

Heitz said:


> And how is this legendary NSFW section?



Highly disappointing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > And how is this legendary NSFW section?
> ...



It's just waiting for you to add some photos then


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> *rolls eyes somewhat* Hey mods are unpaid - I'm not babysitting you lot all day and night long



yea..I tried that one too when I volunteered at the Hospital.  for some odd reason, they still expected me to bust my butt for them.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think it's a weeee bit controversial that not a single admin or moderator has said a single word...


"Bird"


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

tirediron said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a weeee bit controversial that not a single admin or moderator has said a single word...
> ...



Bird is the Word! I thought everybody knew.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 21, 2012)

Soon as I get a willing model, I'll add to the nsfw section, regularly.  ;-)  I am looking to do seductive and sensual not raunchy and porn...so my hope is for some great artistic perspective on the wonderful creature that is woman.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Who chooses the Admins and Mods?
> 
> Just wondering.




Forgot to answer the second part:

Admin are split into two groups. We've one (maybe two but I can only think of one) admin from before the site was sold to the new owners. I assume the choice for that admin was done along time ago by Chase and his team of mods/admin at the time (and likely was probably a promoted moderator). 
The rest of the admin and tech staff we have now are part of the group that owns the site, as such their choices for who gets appointed are generally far outside of the photo forum here.

Moderators - are generally chosen from regular members of the forums as and when the mod team needs additional support. This choice is generally done by the moderators of the site discussing possible people to approach and then offering them (through pms) the position if they so desire to take it. Whilst the appointment of a new moderator is something only an admin can perform (and is something the site owners approve of first) they will take into account the views of the sites own moderating staff as to who is a viable choice to consider. 

Mods are all unpaid regular members of the forum who offer to give up their free time to help manage the site. Mostly shifting threads into their proper sections, removing spam from the site and also making moves to keep topics on track and removing inappropriate content. Into this also comes the job of generally trying to keep the sites stickies and general resources up to date and also keeping up a line of communication with the admin on issues that require attention (though note that admin also see all reported threads and also check out sections like the suggestions subsection - in fact many times admin also step in and moderate content, such as spam removal. As such whilst our admin might not be "photographers"* they do take an active role in helping to manage the site).


* that said I'm aware of there being one or two photographers and I think even one ex-pro somewhere on the admin/tech team.


----------



## sapper6fd (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> *rolls eyes somewhat* Hey mods are unpaid - I'm not babysitting you lot all day and night long
> 
> As for the ownership the site was started by Chase many years ago - he has since sold the site to a group who, as said, manage and operate a wide range of forums over the internet. Also to be fair those "dark days" of change (just about a half or year since I joined) I'd remind some that Chase wasn't around much if at all during those times and had since moved onto RL things (part of the reason he sold the site was simply that he had not had the time to partake in the site nor be involved with it as much).
> 
> As for questions on content or accuracy of content on the site - eh - far as I can see that has never been a fact for the mods or admin at all - admin provide the forums and mods keep it running - its up to the users to provide the content and community for the site - same as on any forum. Of course mods do take steps to try and promote activity on the site - running competitions, the Mentor scheme - etc.... But in the end if users want things to appear users have got to be part and parcel of putting them up




Ok well heres a question, As an unpaid mod are you a "Supporting member" bercause you have paid your yearly fee - or because you assist in the forums moderation making your a "Supporting member"?


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Forgot to answer the second part:
> 
> Admin are split into two groups. We've one (maybe two but I can only think of one) admin from before the site was sold to the new owners. I assume the choice for that admin was done along time ago by Chase and his team of mods/admin at the time (and likely was probably a promoted moderator).
> The rest of the admin and tech staff we have now are part of the group that owns the site, as such their choices for who gets appointed are generally far outside of the photo forum here.
> ...



Thanks, that's very informative!


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

sapper6fd said:


> Ok well heres a question, As an unpaid mod are you a "Supporting member" because you have paid your yearly fee - or because you assist in the forums moderation making your a "Supporting member"?



It's part and parcel of the moderator/admin position on the site. Mods need to be able to see all sections to be able to moderate the site. Mods also get all the other perks, however some (eg private message limit increases) are redundant as the mod position gives a far enlarged storage space over supporting members.


----------



## Tee (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried to stimulate the NSFW section.  Nobody wants to participate. :thumbdown:


----------



## Heitz (Aug 21, 2012)

Tee said:
			
		

> I tried to stimulate the NSFW section.  Nobody wants to participate. :thumbdown:



I want to, but my wife objects.  You guys won't tell, right?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> ...to approach and then offering them (through pms) ....





Let me just say here and now, that I adimately DO NOT WANT your pms. Please keep your pms to yourself.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> .............
> Mods are all unpaid regular members of the forum who offer to give up their free time to help manage the site. Mostly shifting threads into their proper sections, removing spam from the site and also making moves to keep topics on track and removing inappropriate content. Into this also comes the job of generally trying to keep the sites stickies and general resources up to date and also keeping up a line of communication with the admin on issues that require attention ..........




You forgot to mention using the Ban Hammer.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > .............
> ...



as long as you don't post illegal MEME's your probably ok.  :mrgreen:


----------



## skieur (Aug 21, 2012)

I looked up the price of TPF a long time ago to the new owners.  If I remember correctly it was about $150,000.

skieur


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> revenater said:
> 
> 
> > Im with Charlie, Wal-mart owns it. They have a piece of everything these days.
> ...



What a weird world we live in that there is now a forum conglomerate.


----------



## skieur (Aug 21, 2012)

manaheim said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > revenater said:
> ...



Wake up and smell the coffee, there are even conglomerates buying up campgrounds and RV parks in order to raise the rate for all you vacationers who don't use motels, B&Bs, etc.

skieur


----------



## usayit (Aug 21, 2012)

The members that I recall who were really active in the NSFW forum left as it was the last straw for them....


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2012)

usayit said:


> The members that I recall who were really active in the NSFW forum left as it was the last straw for them....



Aye I recall a few of them did move onto other sites as the NSFW (mostly creative nudes) were a major part of their work. A sad loss for the site, however there is no reason others can't rise to fill the gap


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> Aye I recall a few of them did move onto other sites as the NSFW (mostly creative nudes) were a major part of their work. A sad loss for the site, however there is no reason others can't rise to fill the gap




I really don't get the whole 'nude' thing. If you've seen one titty, you've seen them all. Rarely do I ever see a "_nude_" that strikes me as creative. They're pretty much all "here's my titty, just hangin out." Occasionally someone will come along where they've done things tastefully and their image is artfully presented... but mostly not.


----------



## Tee (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to think the same way.  Then I took a nude lighting workshop and learned how light falls on a nude subject.  While I don't have models beating down my door to shoot them nude, I try and put some thought into the posing and I'm definitely not the GWC type.    But to each their own, I guess...


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Aye I recall a few of them did move onto other sites as the NSFW (mostly creative nudes) were a major part of their work. A sad loss for the site, however there is no reason others can't rise to fill the gap
> ...



You're using the wrong search terms


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> Mods are all unpaid regular members of the forum who offer to give up their free time to help manage the site. Mostly shifting threads into their proper sections, removing spam from the site and also making moves to keep topics on track and removing inappropriate content.



What an awesome business model!  Who knew that you could operate a revenue generating business with FREE labor from total strangers?! Not only do they make loads of money from advertisement AND refuse to compensate its employees for their services, but they have the audacity, as Bitter pointed out, to ask its content contributing members to GIVE them MORE money!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

In reality, who cares where my $25 goes?  Into some mystery owner's pocket?  So what? I couldn't care less if the owner(s) is into BMX, collecting pens, practicing witchcraft, watching Benny Hill or picking their noses and comparing what they find.  I pay $25 a year, and get thousands of dollars worth of instructions from some very knowledgeable people for my measly investment.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I pay $25 a year, and get thousands of dollars worth of instructions from some very knowledgeable people for my measly investment.




And sometimes its even delivered with popcorn!!


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2012)

At $25 a year ($2.08 a month, $0.48 a week, $0.068 a day) it's cheap.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I pay $25 a year, and get thousands of dollars worth of instructions from some very knowledgeable people for my measly investment.



I pay $0 and get the same.  Just sayin'


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I pay $25 a year, and get thousands of dollars worth of instructions from some very knowledgeable people for my measly investment.
> ...



No you don't.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I guarantee there is no useful information in the members section that isn't widely available on the Internet for free.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

I can guarantee you there is no information in the members section period.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I can guarantee you there is no information in the members section period.



What? No arcane secrets to better photography? No terabytes of fabulous but otherwise inaccessible titties and hoohas? *gasp!*


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2012)

Mostly dirty jokes and pinups, actually.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't care where the money goes either.  It's 25 bucks.  It's my way of giving back to the site for what it has provided me.  I have certainly obtained more than 25 dollars worth of help here.   Could I have gotten it for free...sure.  Could I have gotten it elsewhere for free...sure.  Just was my way of "giving back" to a place that helped and helps me still.

So where it goes...don't care.  I am here, learning and sharing, so I contributed here.

My input.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if the membership is automatically renewed? Because that would be hilarious if Lightspeed forgot.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 22, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Mostly dirty jokes and pinups, actually.





See... more titties. It's always about titties.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 22, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Does anyone know if the membership is automatically renewed? Because that would be hilarious if Lightspeed forgot.



I don't recall it saying so when I paid, however I really didn't check either.  lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I guarantee there is no useful information in the members section that isn't widely available on the Internet for free.



I guarantee you there's nothing here at all that isn't available somewhere else on the innernets.  So why are you _here_?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm here for the laughs.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> What? No arcane secrets to better photography? No terabytes of fabulous but otherwise inaccessible titties and hoohas? *gasp!*



Well, we do discuss where we buy our D4s and 1Dxs for $600, Sigmonsters for $750, you know..... those super-secret camera stores that sell top-shelf gear for 90% off.  Why, just last week a post there led me to a Siggy 200-500 f/2.8 for a measly $1875.

I pre-ordered the 5-750mm f/1.4 (16 oz. BTW) this morning.  I also have my eye on the Zeiss 1700mm f/4.  They have 'em in stock for $2800.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Well, we do discuss where we buy our D4s and 1Dxs for $600, Sigmonsters for $750, you know..... those super-secret camera stores that sell top-shelf gear for 90% off.  Why, just last week a post there led me to a Siggy 200-500 f/2.8 for a measly $1875.
> 
> I pre-ordered the 5-750mm f/1.4 (16 oz. BTW) this morning.  I also have my eye on the Zeiss 1700mm f/4.  They have 'em in stock for $2800.





Who do *I* have to sleep with around here to get those kind of prices???


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

I got the $600 TPF edition of the D4s.




Kinda looks like a Zenit, I know, but I did get a certificate of authenticity, explaining that the price is so low that they can't put the name brand on it. Kinda disappointed that it takes film :/


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 22, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Kinda disappointed that it takes film :/




Send it to me then.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

You can buy it off me for $500! Just give me some time to have it shipped back from eastern europe, where, uhm, my buddy is borrowing it.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> In reality, who cares where my $25 goes?  Into some mystery owner's pocket?  So what? I couldn't care less if the owner(s) is into BMX, collecting pens, practicing witchcraft, watching Benny Hill or picking their noses and comparing what they find.  I pay $25 a year, and get thousands of dollars worth of instructions from some very knowledgeable people for my measly investment.



One thing is for sure, none of that money goes to the people who have made the contributions worth 'thousands of dollars'.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 22, 2012)

Helen B said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure, none of that money goes to the people who have made the contributions worth 'thousands of dollars'.



That's their problem.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 22, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I don't care where the money goes either.  It's 25 bucks.  It's my way of giving back to the site for what it has provided me.  I have certainly obtained more than 25 dollars worth of help here.   Could I have gotten it for free...sure.  Could I have gotten it elsewhere for free...sure.  Just was my way of "giving back" to a place that helped and helps me still.
> 
> So where it goes...don't care.  I am here, learning and sharing, so I contributed here.
> 
> My input.



If you don't care where it goes, send me $25!  I give back by trying to pass along the information that I've learned and researched (for free) to those that come to this forum in search of help, not by giving those that are completely uninvolved and have no interest in photography $25 every year.



480sparky said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee there is no useful information in the members section that isn't widely available on the Internet for free.
> ...



Because it's FREE.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 22, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> If you don't care where it goes, send me $25!  I give back by trying to pass along the information that I've learned and researched (for free) to those that come to this forum in search of help, not by giving those that are completely uninvolved and have no interest in photography $25 every year.



They are not completely uninvolved...as they are paying the fees associated with keeping the place up and running.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 22, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't care where it goes, send me $25!  I give back by trying to pass along the information that I've learned and researched (for free) to those that come to this forum in search of help, not by giving those that are completely uninvolved and have no interest in photography $25 every year.
> ...



No you're doing that.  I own a forum and it costs me a whopping $42/yr for unlimited data transfer hosting and domain name registration.  That's essentially NO overhead for a company.  The "contributors" that have posted on this page alone will cover the costs of having this forum for 2 years.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

Nerver mind advertising and sponsorship.

Though unlimited inbox is kinda nice...


----------



## Heitz (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm sure those contributions go to help offset bandwidth costs.  From what I hear, bandwidth is pretty expensive.

I wonder how much ads cost on TPF....


----------



## Helen B (Aug 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their _problem_? That sounds a little like you think they are fools.


----------



## Tee (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, would it be too much to ask if they used the money us members paid to fix the jump to last unread post function?  Is that asking too much?


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 22, 2012)

I ran a site too for about 5 years...it's more than 42 bucks per year at this large of a forum. Mine was small and with site reg, hosting, and phpadmin support, vbulletin software,  I ran mine at about 150 ish per year.  Sure it's still chump change in the grand scheme of things.

but really...who cares.  i don't understand all the hubub.  If ya don't wanna pay, don't.  If you feel that you would like to contribute, then do.  They don't try to force us to pay, and I'm sure they really could care less if we do...as they make their money from sponsors not our "supporting member" fee.

like I said, I did it as a way to give back.  I felt it is a nominal fee to pay for the ability to come and share and learn, regardless of how it's run on the backend.

If people really feel so strongly about such things...then start your own forum, it's not hard.  I was frustrated with the idiocy of which the one I hung out at was ran, so I made my own...simple.  Don't b1tch about it, do something about it or shut up.  Simple really.

That's not directed at anyone in particular, just in general.  I always get a little annoyed hearing people b1tch about how forums are run and how their voices aren't heard...etc...etc.  It's the net.  You don't have to be here.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> I always get a little annoyed hearing people b1tch about how forums are run and how their voices aren't heard...etc...etc.  It's the net.  You don't have to be here.




The only time I usually ***** is when mod's seem to be on power trips. With that being said, I've never really had an issue with the mod's here unless I blatantly break the rules or act like a total ass... which I'm quite capable of.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


I think that if you do some research, you'll find that the costs associated with a forum that sees this much traffic are considerably more than $42/year, or even $420/year.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know how accurate that is. I am very good friends with a guy who owns an automotive forum built on the same vbulletin software this site is built on, and he was telling me just a few months ago how the google Adsense program he has involved on the website pays for the expense of running it. To my knowledge, google only pays $0.12 or so per click in the ad sense program. With that being said, there's no way the operating costs of a forum could be that substantial.

He didn't give me a dollar amount. But at googles return rate on that program, he's either got a ton of traffic, or these things don't cost much to operate.


----------



## ziggy (Aug 26, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> If you go to any member, the url has the member number within in it.http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/125221.html I am the 125221st member, so I replaced the number with 1 and I think this is the owner:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/1.html



He has just 2 posts


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 26, 2012)

As the others said, he was created by the owners or something weird??


----------



## Heitz (Aug 30, 2012)

Update:
I was curious to know how much ads cost on TPF.  I figured it would be extremely expensive, given that photography is a huge market that all of us pump money into.  Turns out, its cheaper than I thought, but I have nothing to base that on. Anyway, thought I would share.  The below is an email from an Admin.  Thanks for the info, Doug!

*Sponsorship packages:

	Platinum Level



468x60 Animated or Flash Banner at the top right of every page
160x100 Banner in rotation in the right hand column
128x28 Banner in the Supporting Vendor section
Your own section in the vendor row w/moderator privileges
Special rank/title on your user name so you can stand out from everyone else!

If you are interested, the rate will be $200/month for both sites and require a 3 month minimum commitment. Longer terms are available with adjusted rates and discounts.

Gold Level



468x60 Banner in rotation at the top of the site (can be animated/flash - 100k max)
128x28 Banner in the Supporting Vendor section (must not be animated/flash - 10k max)
Your own section in the vendor row w/moderator privileges
Special rank/title on your user name so you can stand out from everyone else!

If you are interested, the rate will be $150/month for both sites and require a 3 month minimum commitment. Longer terms are available with adjusted rates and discounts.

In order to setup your vendor account, we need the following:

1. Company Name
2. Company URL
3. Full contact name

Thanks in advance,

Doug Siddens
Administrator*


----------



## kja6 (May 31, 2013)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I find it amazing that basically all the early members havent even posted!



What are you talking about?! I have almost 20 posts since 2007, mate! 

And hello to you, Melbournian. (I'm currently in Melbourne and have been here since September last year. I love your country!)

Sorry... back on topic... the OP needs answers!


----------



## snowbear (May 31, 2013)

. . . another 9-month old thread gets resurrected!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 31, 2013)

All this time I thought it was Costco.:scratch:


----------



## kja6 (Jun 1, 2013)

snowbear said:


> . . . another 9-month old thread gets resurrected!



Wasn't me. Was the dude(tte) above my post. Besides, that's why people are encouraged to use the search function, too, no? Bring it back (get hated on) or start a new, duplicate thread (get hated on). You just can't win in life.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 1, 2013)

kja6 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > . . . another 9-month old thread gets resurrected!
> ...


No finger pointing,eh,  just an observation.  Searches and old threads are great when looking for answers, but need not be amended.  In all fairness, though, it is easy to miss the post dates - I've done it a lot, but try to get into the habit of looking before I hit the Post button.


----------



## kja6 (Jun 1, 2013)

snowbear said:


> kja6 said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with bringing back old stuff. If one wanted to add answers or questions to it, that's the only way to do it without getting flamed by forum patrol for creating a duplicate thread.


----------



## Heitz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey, its only an old thread if you've seen it before.


----------

